# BBT Charting - My charts



## bernie25uk

I have been using fertilityfriend.com and today signed up for ovusoft.

Here is my chart for ovusoft.










And here is fertilityfriend.com










Im a bit confused as fertilityfriend says I ovulated on day 8 but ovusoft shows that my fertile period is after day 8. Why would they be different when I have input the same data on both.

Can anyone explain?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I replied to a post of yours a while ago about charting...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=179055.0

Your charts show exactly the same, as they should. They both indicate that you ovulated around day 8 of your cycle (which is pretty early !). Ovusoft just says this is your "fertile" time after day 8 because you have released an egg. An egg can survive for around 12-24hrs after it's been released so you would be fertile for up to a day or so following ovulation. Implantation happens 5-12dpo.

Your charts look fine. If you find after charting for several months that you ovulate early each time, then I would perhaps discuss this with your consultant and show them your charts. The reason I suggest this is that they like to see a follicle of around 18mm before it ruptures and releases the egg. If the follicle is too small when it pops then the egg released may be too immature and may result in poor or no fertilisation. If you ovulate day 8 regularly then may be that the follicle is just a little small so egg may be immature.

However I'm not medically qualified and this is just what I've learnt over the years. Have you actually had an progesterone blood tests to check your levels ? This is usually done on cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14......progesterone peaks at 7dpo and this is ideally when it should be tested. If you're ovulating on cd8 then perhaps see if you can get progesterone tested on cd15 and then again on cd21 and see the difference. It should be a level of over 30 nmol/l or more to indicate ovulation of good healthy egg and progesterone high enough to maintain womb lining and support early pregnancy.

How long are your cycles normally ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bernie25uk

My cycles are normally 28 days. Its not often that it is a day early or late.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

How long have you been ttc ?  Have you had any hormone blood tests such as FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Thyroid, Prolactin, Progesterone ?  These are pretty standard tests to get done when having initial fertility investigations ?

As I suggested, perhaps it's worth asking your GP for some progesterone blood tests at varying times during cycle as if you are ovulating particularly early in your cycle on a regular basis then the egg may just not be mature enough....but then again, it may be but without knowing your progesterone levels would be difficult to say.

I would chart for a few months and see if there are any patterns.

Hope that helps
Natasha


----------



## bernie25uk

Hi,

We have been ttc for 3 years now, after 18 months I had my two blood tests. When I went to the fertility clinic the Dr said my GP had sent me for them on the wrong days but the levels seemed fine for the days that he sent me on. I then went for a HSG and that was fine too.

I spoke to someone on a different forum who said it would be hard to determine that day 8 was ovulation day based on the fact that I had only charted four temperatures so I charted on ivillage.com and that came up with day 12 which would sound more reasonable and that could explain the 3 years unexplained fertility due to the "14 day ovulation" myth, so we may have been BD at the wrong time!!! This had made me realise how fantastic charting is. I brought the Taking Control of Four Fertility book last week and it has taught me far more than my GP or fertiltiy specialist has. I dont really expect to start seeing the pattern for a few months but at least I have learnt a lot about how my body works now.

Aimee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thats very true, you do need to chart more temps, over a period of months, to really see any patterns and clearer ovulation date.

It is a myth that everyone ovulates on cd14...just as it's a myth that we all have 28 day cycles....or that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days !  These are just averages and we don't all fall into the "average" category !

Sperm can live for around 3-5 days whereas an egg can only survive for about 12-24hrs once released so as long as you're having regular sex throughout your cycle then whether you're ovulating on cd6 or cd16, as long as there's plenty of fresh sperm ready and waiting then there's always a chance !

Good luck
Natasha


----------

